# New rack build



## Planky (Aug 2, 2015)

Decided to build a new rack to accomodate the small sized pythons 

Firstly I ordered some vision tubs from snake racks Australia 

Then I needed some heat cable 






Then I wanted a new thermostat so I found this great new brand online that does it all. 



these thermos have worked great and you can set it to automatically do a night drop for those breeding adult carpet cycles. I have also fitted one to my incubator as they are that accurate 

Then the routering began and befor you know it I had built this beauty 





It's all full already and runs in 2 seperate functions to heat yearling carpets and sub adult stimmys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice build [MENTION=33537]Planky[/MENTION]! Hope to see more in the future!

Bredli


----------

